# Possible to have some kind of algae eater?



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

With cichlids being so agressive…is there any type of algae eater or cat can you have, if any? Are these guys strictly on thier own in a tank?

Oh and can you have any other kind of fish with them?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Depends on which species of cichlids, and also the tank setup.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Any other kinds of fish usually don't work. As far as algae eaters, usually pleco's do pretty well. You just have to get them to the proper size to the cichlids. Like if you have a 4+ inch cichlid, don't expect a 1 inch pleco to survive (but it possibly could at the same time ). All depends on hiding spots for the pleco as well. 

The trade off with that is most pleco's stop eating algae at about 4-5 inches long and start eating solid food that's left over on the tank. Once you get a full grown cichlid 6 inches or bigger, you're pretty much best off not having anything else in the tanks other than cichlids. 

For instance my 2 inch male pleco got eaten by my peacock bass, but my female (who is about the same size) is still alive. In there with about a 4 inch green terror, and a 3 inch electric blue jack dempsey. Though I've heard many times with African Cichlids that they usually pluck the eyeballs out of the pleco.

If you want to take the chance, you can put a pleco in there. Just watch it and hope for the best as there's always a chance that it will be ok, or it will die. You never really know until you cross that bridge. Unfortunately fish aren't predictable enough, much like people.

EDIT: Remembered you posted pictures of your tank so you already know that your HUGE pleco's will survive in there for probably a good while. But with their size they also don't eat algae anymore. How are the rest of the fish doing in your tank as well (tetra's n such)?


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a full grown footlong common pleco that still eats algae wafers. He does pretty well with the 3 cichlids in my tank - oscar, red blood parrot, and unknown female African. He has a cave that he allows the red blood parrot to share. It's rather large. He defends the opening from the oscar. Common plecos have armor plating like many catfish. Their only real weakspots are their eyes and bellies. His tail fin gets a little ragged from time to time after scrapes with the oscar, but he holds his own. I would worry more about a pleco chewing a hole in the side of an oscar than an oscar eating a full-grown pleco, although the chances of either happening are pretty small.


----------

